# Training with light weights



## possul (Nov 14, 2008)

Evening all
I'm just starting back out with some weights at home after the Xmas break (was doing it before Xmas to) and feel like I should use more weight.

Is weight more important than reps?
Meaning should I fork out for some big cast iron weights and lower my rep count or carry on using a 23kg bar with weights and "train to fail" so to speak. Use the same weight for all exercise.

Main area is squats, legs and back, upper body it's just bits and bobs. Not interested in getting a 6 pack. will be doing a lot of cycling this year so legs is more important, would like some size but fitness and health are more important, size can come in time for me

My best record for squats is 107 and tbh that killed me, stairs was a struggle. (Not in one go, rep count lowered the more I did)
I do take a protein shake but that's more to aid recovery, I have some sort of meat at least once a day for protein consumption.

So. High rep low weight or low rep high weight?
After writing all this I have a feeling the answer may be bit of both but welcome all you gym nuts comments and suggestions

Thanks guys


----------



## Ravinder (Jul 24, 2009)

I'm also interested in the response to this thread.


----------



## Bod42 (Jun 4, 2009)

Depends what you want but at the end of the day the simplest way to change your body for the better is to add weight to the bar, simple as that really.

If you keep adding reps for ever then there will be a point of zero gains


----------



## possul (Nov 14, 2008)

Bod42 said:


> If you keep adding reps for ever then there will be a point of zero gains


But if i still get the aches associated with a workout there has to be some sort of gain. Just requires more work for high reps


----------



## Kriminal (Jan 11, 2007)

A rough guide with rep ranges :

Low reps; Up to 6 reps will be better for increasing strength

Medium reps; between 6 and 12 will be better for building muscle - you'll get bigger and stronger in this rep range, but your strength gains are not maximal (as in low reps)

High reps; from 13 upwards will be better for muscular endurance, with small gains of hypertrophy (muscle size increase)


----------



## Davide82 (Sep 17, 2013)

Kriminal said:


> A rough guide with rep ranges :
> 
> Low reps; Up to 6 reps will be better for increasing strength
> 
> ...


This ^^


----------



## Bod42 (Jun 4, 2009)

possul said:


> But if i still get the aches associated with a workout there has to be some sort of gain. Just requires more work for high reps


DOMS - Delayed onset muscle soreness, has been shown not to provide any indication of progress.

I can take you in the gym and make you walk like you've lost your donkey for 2 weeks or I can put you through a proper hard workout which you may only be sore for a few days. The latter would be better even though your far more sore from the first one.


----------



## possul (Nov 14, 2008)

I say I'm sore but its 2 days max, can still move around properly.
Haven't been sore like that in a while though.


----------



## Geordieexile (May 21, 2013)

I think the key here is actually the type of exercises too. 23KG is very light for squats but probably ok starting out for curls etc.

I'd look at compound whole-body exercises for the type of requirements you mentioned in the first post and you'll need more iron for that.

In addition to the advice above over sets/reps you could also consider drop sets with weight change as you go.


----------



## possul (Nov 14, 2008)

I might go to 50kg then I can mix it up and see how that goes, trouble is i need to be able to lift if over my head. no squat rack at home you see. Heard if you can't lift it yourself its to heavy somewhere to.
should be able to do a few sets of 10 at least squats
I'm actually quit skinny so not that strong in upper body.
Bit more body weight wouldn't hurt really, weigh 12 stone at 5'7"


----------



## Silva1 (Sep 16, 2007)

To conresponde to your cycling, if you so long distance cycling then low weight high reps would benefit you more as you help build muscle as well as your muscle gain cardiovascinity. 

And if you do short sprint dashes then heavy weight low rep squats would work better, with the odd train till failure set. 

Tbh it doesn't really matter, each type of training methods help develop different areas and target certain fibers in the muscle, type A and type B 
As long as you're doing a heavy enough weight for 8-14 reps for 3-4 sets would be enough to help build muscle and strength. And remember form is key. Ass to grass


----------



## possul (Nov 14, 2008)

Cycling is minimal on road. Mtb trails is what I do, with fast down hill sections.
Going cannock chase at the weekend and anyone who has been will tell you it has some serious climbs, so endurance is key there, but power is needed for jumps etc.
I'm going to get some second hand weights and go from here.
Ass is always to grass but 23 kg I'd be peed off if I didn't with that weight :lol:


----------



## Richrush (Jun 25, 2012)

My advice is, and this is for weight training, I can’t tell you what to lift as I don’t know how strong you are. So as a rule, for fitness and stamina, high reps with a lighter weight, say 15 to 20 reps x 5/6 sets. For body building i.e. putting on size and getting stronger you needs low reps but heavy weights i.e. 4 to 6 reps x 5/6 sets. You should be struggling to do the last reps in each set so gauge your weight with that. Don’t forget to warm up whenever you train and only train each area of your body twice a week max. You need to give your body time to recover. I used to train up to 4 times a week for nearly 20 years, my bench press maxed out at 127kg but now, as I have done nothing for 4 years can only manage 90 kg. Good luck and stick with it!


----------



## archiebald (Sep 7, 2009)

If you want to focus on legs and not have to part with any cash have you considered goblet squats, how about jack squats with low weight and core engaged, pistol squats, Cuban get ups. All can be done with low weight and achieve good gains in a short timeframe. Keep your cash and vary your workout. How about getting some water stores like jerry cans for water they are cheap, you could do farmers walks with these. Two for £8 at Go outdoors


----------



## Method Man (Aug 28, 2009)

See if you can find anything on Chris Hoy's workouts. 

I remember reading an article on them (some time ago now) and he squatted with some pretty impressive weight.

I'm also limited by what I can get over my head and recovery times in your late 40s ain't the same as in your 20s and 30s :-(


----------



## kings.. (Aug 28, 2007)

I personally say "muscles can't count"

you train in a way that your body will respond to. To many people make assumptions about weight training, or they stick with the status quo. I would also only ever take advice from someone where the proof is in the pudding, I get young guys at my gym who have "done a course" tell me what to do yet I have 15years of training and personal training competitive bodybuilders under my belt.

Everyone responds in different ways, I would suggest increasing weight with every set until your muscles fail. Your are not going to suddenly become a big muscle bound beast! and those who want to achieve this need to realise growth/development comes from your diet not the gym.

Most importantly enjoy what you're doing, if you get the feeling you want from lighter weight training thats great; You do need to acknowledge though, your body will adjust quickly and more weight will be required to achieve the same feeling over time.


----------



## archiebald (Sep 7, 2009)

kings.. said:


> I personally say "muscles can't count"
> 
> you train in a way that your body will respond to. To many people make assumptions about weight training, or they stick with the status quo. I would also only ever take advice from someone where the proof is in the pudding, I get young guys at my gym who have "done a course" tell me what to do yet I have 15years of training and personal training competitive bodybuilders under my belt.
> 
> ...


The other most important factor to remember is rest. Chris Hoy as mentioned earlier was given a piece of paper with three things on "training, diet, rest". They are all as important as the other.


----------

